# Who Posted This?



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I may be having a brain cramp, but I'm almost sure someone on here posted that they had a Harbor Freight SDS hammer drill and they used it to drive ground rods. If I'm right, where do get the adapter for it? Is there a side mount for it so you don't have to climb a ladder to use it?
> 
> Ok let the beatings begin for owning a cheap drill!:jester:


Side mount? I can't wrap my head around the mechanics of how that would work. You could just weld a bit of tube onto a broken SDS bit like I've seen a few guys do.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.drivezecorp.com/powgroundrod.html

something like this right? 

Or you can get a bit that will work with a hammer drill. That side driver is for a breaker. Here is an example of one:
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW5847-Ground-Driver-Shank/dp/B00004RHFC

Not that I know how well they work, but I've heard of them before.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> I may be having a brain cramp, but I'm almost sure someone on here posted that they had a Harbor Freight SDS hammer drill and they used it to drive ground rods. If I'm right, where do get the adapter for it? Is there a side mount for it so you don't have to climb a ladder to use it?
> 
> Ok let the beatings begin for owning a cheap drill!:jester:



Look here...http://www.defusco.com/Ground-Rod-Drivers


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't know that he ever posted here, but my brother uses one of those for that. Oh, and for drilling too.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

I think he's talking about that Hilti driver attachment thing. It clamps anywhere on the rod, so you don't have to climb up a ladder. I don't know the number, but I do remember seeing it posted here a while back.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Wiredude said:


> I think he's talking about that Hilti driver attachment thing. It clamps anywhere on the rod, so you don't have to climb up a ladder. I don't know the number, but I do remember seeing it posted here a while back.


Yep, that's what I was talking about, clamping onto the rod to use while standing on the ground. I'm probably getting my thoughts mixed up about that and the SDS drill from harbor Freight. I'm pretty sure someone on here said they used one but don't remember them saying anything about the Hilti clamp method. Probably 2 different posts.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Look here...http://www.defusco.com/Ground-Rod-Drivers


Thanks Harry,
What is the difference between the SDS shank and the SDS-MAX shank?:icon_confused:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Thanks Harry,
> What is the difference between the SDS shank and the SDS-MAX shank?:icon_confused:


About 50 bucks. 

Completely different drive system. I think the main one's are SDS, SDS Max, and Spline. The bits are not interchangable, but they do make adapter chucks. 

I think 480sparky was the one that posted a picture of his "side driver" ground rod driver, but it was on a hilti drill, and it's a hilti accessory. They're the only ones that make that attachment, to my knowledge, and if memory serves it's discontinued anyhow.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hilti TE 805/905 model 00373362:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> About 50 bucks.
> 
> Completely different drive system. I think the main one's are SDS, SDS Max, and Spline. The bits are not interchangable, but they do make adapter chucks.
> 
> I think 480sparky was the one that posted a picture of his "side driver" ground rod driver, but it was on a hilti drill, and it's a hilti accessory. They're the only ones that make that attachment, to my knowledge, and if memory serves it's discontinued anyhow.


Thanks Marc, maybe 480 will chime in if he's not getting someone to buy his lunch somewhere.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> About 50 bucks.
> 
> Completely different drive system. I think the main one's are SDS, SDS Max, and Spline. The bits are not interchangable, but they do make adapter chucks.


An spline bit will fit and lock into an SDS max chuck, but the bit will not "hammer" as it should. Yes, I have tried it. :whistling2:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Hilti TE 805/905 model 00373362:


If I buy your 2011 NEC, will you throw this in?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> If I buy your 2011 NEC, will you throw this in?:laughing:



Uh, no. They were pretty durn hard to find even when they were in production.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Uh, no. They were pretty durn hard to find even when they were in production.


Never hurts to ask!


----------



## RedLiz75 (Jun 22, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> I may be having a brain cramp, but I'm almost sure someone on here posted that they had a Harbor Freight SDS hammer drill and they used it to drive ground rods. If I'm right, where do get the adapter for it? Is there a side mount for it so you don't have to climb a ladder to use it?
> 
> Ok let the beatings begin for owning a cheap drill!:jester:


 



Hilti is the only way to rock. XOXOXOXO


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

RedLiz75 said:


> Hilti is the only way to rock. XOXOXOXO


milwaukee isn't half bad either XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RedLiz75 said:


> Hilti is the only way to rock. XOXOXOXO


You're not real. :no:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Black and Decker Macho 3 electric hammer and it is spline drive.
What I did for a ground rod driver is I pined a 3/4" tooth anchor set to the tooth anchor set drive adapter. It sets fine on the top of a 5/8" ground rod . It does a fine job driving ground rods


----------



## RedLiz75 (Jun 22, 2011)

Peter D said:


> You're not real. :no:


 


Do you use something that says Bob the Builder on it. Stop being obtuse. You act like your panties are in a wad.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

RedLiz75 said:


> Do you use something that says Bob the Builder on it. Stop being obtuse. You act like your panties are in a wad.


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Never hurts to ask!



I'll throw in some photos of it w/ the HB, though. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RedLiz75 said:


> Do you use something that says Bob the Builder on it. Stop being obtuse. You act like your panties are in a wad.


:ban:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'll throw in some photos of it w/ the HB, though. :jester:


You sound like a guy that was on the news because he received a traffic ticket for running a red light and was caught by one of them traffic spy cameras some towns have. He received the ticket along with a picture of him going through the light. He sent them back a picture of the amount of money the ticket was for. They sent him back a picture of some handcuffs. He then PAID the ticket.:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> You sound like a guy that was on the news because he received a traffic ticket for running a red light and was caught by one of them traffic spy cameras some towns have. He received the ticket along with a picture of him going through the light. He sent them back a picture of the amount of money the ticket was for. They sent him back a picture of some handcuffs. He then PAID the ticket.:laughing:


I knew a guy who said he used to shoot those traffic cams.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

JohnR said:


> I knew a guy who said he used to shoot those traffic cams.


 
A coule years ago, some idiot fired a shot into a mobile unit. Unfortuately, it was still occupied and the guy was killed. The offender was caught and convicted.

I hate people.


----------

